#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   pille 12.5 std nachgenommen - schutz gewährleistet? >

## eivlees

ich selbst nehme die valette und habe am 6.ten tag meine pille vergessen , sie jedoch statt 12std 12 std und 20min nachgenommen
(fr 22.08 - so 10.25)
hatte am montag kein geschlechtsverkehr aber mein partner ist in mich eingedrungen.
Da ich dachte dass 12std und 20min noch zu diesen 12std zählen mir jedoch in dem moment aufeinmal unsicher war 
Nun ist meine frage ob mein schutz zu diesem zeitpunkt bzw im mom noch vollkommen gewährleistet ist oder ob ich mir sorgen machen muss schwanger zu werden bzw es sogar schon zu sein
(Die pille habe ich die darauffolgenden tage nach dem vergessen wieder pünktlich eingenommen)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum. 
Schau was ich für dich gefunden habe.  Valette online 
hier kannst du deiner Frage nach gehen, ich hoffe damit ist dir geholfen. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## eivlees

ja das habe ich alles schon gelesen,
meine frage bezog sich nur darauf
ob wenn es heißt innerhalb von 12std
ob 12std und 15-20min man noch zu 12 std zählen kann oder als überschreitung zählt
da ich mich mit dr wirkung von tabletten nicht auskenne

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du kannst davon ausgehen diese Zeitspanne alle mal noch mit drin ist! 
Mein Tipp stell dir im Handy (wenn du eines hast!) eine Erinnerung für jeden Tag ein, 
so vergisst du die Einnahme nie mehr.
Nimm am besten eine Uhrzeit bei der du sicher wach bist!   

> _hatte am montag kein geschlechtsverkehr aber mein partner ist in mich eingedrungen._

 Was meinst du den damit? Irgendwie passt das für mich nicht zusammen!

----------


## Mignon

> ja das habe ich alles schon gelesen,
> meine frage bezog sich nur darauf
> ob wenn es heißt innerhalb von 12std
> ob 12std und 15-20min man noch zu 12 std zählen kann oder als überschreitung zählt
> da ich mich mit dr wirkung von tabletten nicht auskenne

 Hm, ich denke 15-20min sind wohl noch ohne Bedenken drin. Mach doch vorsichthalber noch einen Schwangerschaftstest.

----------


## Küken

denk ich auch!
Nur was ist denn für euch gschlechtsverkehr oder nicht :Huh?: ?
Falls du meinst da er keinen Orgasmus hatte, dann sag ich auch so könnte man reintheoretisch schwanger werden... Aber ich denke auch 13std wären grad so im grünen bereich, noch dazu am 6. tag  :Smiley:   
Lg küken

----------


## Hanna89

Oh gott leute ihr müsst mir bitte helfen! 
ich hab eine neue Packung von meiner Pille angefangen, un ständig sie zu einer anderen Zeit eingenommen, da ich zwischenzeitlich mein Handy nicht hatte und somit keinen Wecker bei mir hatte. Sobald ich aber daran gedacht habe, habe ich sie eingenommen. Ich habe sie früher immer um halb 7 genommen jedoch nehm ich sie jetzt um 23.00 uhr da es mir gelegener kommt. Jetzt hab ich aber an manchen Tagen die Pille 2 Tage hintereinander um 2.00 uhr nachts genommen, manchmal um 6.00 Uhr frühs, und in der Zeit hatte ich Geschlechtsverkehr, jedoch hatte keiner von uns einen Orgasmus. Jetzt habe ich schreckliche Angst. Kann ich schwanger sein? Es war in der 1 bzw 2.Woche wo ich Geschlechtsverkehr hatte & die Pille unterschiedlich genommen hab. Jetzt jedoch nehm ich sie jeden Tag genau um 23.00 Uhr. Heute nehme ich meine letze Pille aus dieser Packung. Somit müsste ich meine Blutung am Samstag oder Sonntag bekommen. Bitte helft mir.

----------


## Muschel

@ Hanna,  
welche Pille (Name) nimmst Du?

----------


## Hanna89

Yasminelle

----------


## das_bienchen

hast du mal in den Beipackzettelgeschaut bei den Pillen steht ein Einnnahmezeitraum drin. Viele Pillen kann man bis zu 12h nach nehmen.

----------


## Hanna89

ne da steht leider nichts  :Sad:

----------


## Christiane

Steht da irgendwo drauf, ob es sich um eine Mini - oder Mikropille handelt? Evl hat dein Gynäkologe was dazu gesagt? Die müssen pünktlich genommen werden.
Normaldosispillen können bis zu 12 Stunden nachträglich genommen werden.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Hanna, 
hier ein link: http://www.bayer.at/fileadmin/templa...Yasminelle.pdf daraus geht hervor, dass eine Einnahmeverzögerung von weniger als 12 Stunden keinen Einfluß auf den Empfängnisschutz hat. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Hanna89

d.h? 
ah un vielen dank trozdem, auch wenn ich trozdem weiter zittern werde

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Hanna,   

> *Wenn Sie die Einnahme von Yasminelle vergessen* 
> · Wenn Sie die Tablette weniger als 12 Stunden zu spät einnehmen, ist der Schutz vor
> Schwangerschaft nicht vermindert. Nehmen Sie die Tablette ein, sobald Sie sich daran
> erinnern, und nehmen Sie die weiteren Tabletten wieder zur gewohnten Zeit ein. 
> · Wenn Sie die Tablette mehr als 12 Stunden zu spät einnehmen, ist der Schutz vor
> Schwangerschaft möglicherweise verringert. Je mehr Tabletten Sie vergessen haben,
> desto höher ist das Risiko, dass der Schutz vor Schwangerschaft vermindert ist.

 Vielleicht verstehst du es nun besser?

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Hanna,  
Du hast angegeben, dass Du die Pille früher um halb sieben genommen hast und sie jetzt um 23 Uhr nimmst. Wenn Du diese Zeitverschiebung auf einmal vorgenommen hast, sind die 12 Stunden überschritten, und es bestände die Möglichkeit, dass kein Empfängnisschutz mehr vorhanden war. Wenn Du bei Deinen Einnahmezeitverschiebungen die 12 Stunden nicht überschritten hast und pro Tag eine Pille genommen hast, müßte der weitere Empfängnisschutz gewährleistet sein.
Da es bei Deinem Partner auch nicht zu einem Samenerguß gekommen ist, besteht zwar diesbezüglich noch ein kleines Restrisiko, aber auch hier ist eine Schwangerschaft eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

